# 10 Weeks........The Girls



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Here you go Sorry about the flash back on the eyes of the one, it's the best I could get, lol, they never keep still*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ahhh stop tempting me with their cuteness!


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

They are very, very beautiful little ladies - Kiki is my favourite she is an absolute stunner - will her new owners show her??


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> They are very, very beautiful little ladies - Kiki is my favourite she is an absolute stunner - will her new owners show her??


Zaza is my favourite


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, Bee, the girls are all sold

No Em, she is just going as a pet with her sister, they're not into showing*


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *
> No Em, she is just going as a pet with her sister, they're not into showing*


Lady of Luxury 
Lovely that they'll be together - I would say your house'll be quiet when they've gone but not from the sound of your lot ..............


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yea, I will miss them big time, but their new owners have promised to keep in touch*


----------



## starlight (Jun 5, 2008)

They are beautiful

You could send Zaza my way if you wanted ......


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, Thanks. 
Don't think her new Mammy & Daddy would be too happy about that, lol*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes I want Zaza too..


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, everyone loves her....I could of sold her 10 times over, lol*


----------



## starlight (Jun 5, 2008)

Its her lovely colouring, the others are lovely too, but theres just something about her that makes you want to pick her up and run home with her


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, yea, know what you mean, the Silvers, especially with not much white are stunning I nearly kept her, but you have to think rationally and at the minute keeping another girl is'nt the right thing for us. 3 is enough for now*


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow!!!!!! I thought the boys were Stunning 
The girls are Beautiful!!!
what a great little of kittens you have


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

they are cute... more pictures pls....


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

omg they are so BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks May, Playboy & Catz*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

gorgeous,,i think i want all 3,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

they are stunning

```

```


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hehe, Thanks Colllie & Kay*


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are gorgeous girls, lovely pics


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Vixen*


----------

